# 我Gentoo安装后无法联网，要重新加载hdcpcd后，才恢复网络，重启后不能进入图形界面，还有那些没有安装？谢谢赐教?

## ty31842

我Gentoo安装后无法联网，要重新加载hdcpcd后，才恢复网络，但是在安装时我的网卡是eno16777728,已经在/etc/conf.d/net设置config_eno16777728="dhcp",routes_eno16777728=“default via 192.123.1", 

在/etc/resolv.conf设置nameserver 192.168.123.1，请大家帮忙如果设置重启后自动联网？ 

我已经安装KDE了： 

emerge --ask x11-base/xorg-server // 轻量化版X11 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

# emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta　 // 完整版KDE 

emerge --ask kde-plasma/powerdevil　　　　 // 电源管理，如果你安装的是轻量化版，下面的5条命令你可能都需要 

emerge --ask kde-plasma/systemsettings　　// 设置管理 

emerge --ask sddm　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 登录界面 

emerge --ask konsole　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 终端 

emerge --ask dolphin　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 文件管理器 

emerge --ask kde-plasma/kscreen　　　　　　// 分辨率设置 

systemctl enable sddm　　　　　　　　　　　　// 添加sddm到随系统启动，注意你要有一个普通用户，只有root是不能登录的 

emerge --ask app-i18n/fcitx　　　　　　　　 // 安装fcitx输入法 

startx //启动X服务器 

重启后不能进入图形界面，还有那些没有安装？谢谢赐教?

----------

## ty31842

如果没有网络的该怎么办呢？，由于gentoo默认是使用DHCP的，如果你在安装的网络信息中的配置网络环节中，即是编辑/etc/conf.d/net时,添加config_eno16777728=“dhcp”，重启到新的gentoo系统，也没法进行联网的。

教程解决说在新的gentoo系统中修改/etc/conf.d/net，如果不行的话请运行Live CD，重新恢复安装步骤并进入新环境，再编辑/etc/conf.d/net，编辑完后可以按重启系统的步骤重启系统，但是这一步不会操作有人能详细说明下好吧，谢谢!

----------

## lfs0a

systemd和openrc配置网络是不一样的，

建议按照英文版教程网络部分查缺补漏

----------

